# My cat is hunting, help me!



## gnarf2600 (May 5, 2003)

My female cat "Precious" has finally figured out how to use the doggy door after 2 years of watching my wife's dog. I don't mind at all because she really enjoys the outdoors. However, I found found that she is putting her good hunting skills to work. She has brought a live bird into the house and killed/ate it inside (then puked it all up). We put a bell on her, and now she's killing all the lizzards (we like lizzards, they eat the bugs).

My wife is the type of person who HATES germs, bugs, lizzards, mice, and especially blood. She has decided that she is going to get "Precious" declawed to stop the killing.

Please help me! I need to know:
1) Is there a better alternative to help her stop killing (we can't keep her inside because that would cause problems with the dog)
2) Will declawing her actually stop the killing or do cats adapt?


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Never de-claw a cat that goes outdoors. It has no defense if you do. If you do de-claw her, that's not going to take away her instinct to hunt. The only thing I can suggest is to harness your cat. Go to your local pet store and buy a kitty harness. Get a long enough rope so your cat can roam around your yard without getting hurt. This way your cat is still allowed outside but it reduces the chance of her killing something.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

i agree with lexxie109


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

*hrmmm....*

I agree with not declawing the cat. That would leave the cat helpless against other animals. I also think that if there is a will there is a way. While moving across the country we bought a harness for our cat so that if we stopped we could take the cat out to go to the bathroom. The cat wormed its way out of the harness and we almost lost her in south carolina. Also if a animal approaches that wants to harm the cat it will have a better chance of doing so if the cat is tied up and can't run away and hide. I would either make the cat an indoor cat or just deal with the fact that it is going to do what it does instinctually.


----------



## chuan (Apr 30, 2003)

Whatever you do, never declaw your cat, it's inhumane and a humilliation towards your cat.
When a cat is declawed also tendons and muscles are removed, leaving your pet practically cripled.

Some photos for your consideration taken from: http://community-2.webtv.net/stopdeclaw/declawpics/


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

It would stop killing if you kept it inside and the dog will just get used to it. You shouldn't declaw a cat period but especially if you let it outside it would be defenseless. I would just keep the cat inside.


----------



## elysian fields (May 10, 2003)

de-clawing is illegal in britain, and i cant believe it isnt in the U.S.. 

people who have their cats de-clawed are not real cat lovers and should'nt be allowed to have cats.

it is a barbaric, cruel and un-natural act.

if anyone ever hears of someone considering de-clawing PLEASE PLEASE do u up-most to persaude them not to do it.

jenny.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

I agree jenny.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

While I would never declaw a cat of my own my parents have always declawed their cats. They are happy cats that love to be pet and play and are never let outside for that reason and more for the fact that my parents live at a house that is near a busy intersection. My parents love their cats immensely. When my cat of 18 years passed they cried for days. I don't support declawing but I would say that my parents definately are cat lovers.


----------



## elysian fields (May 10, 2003)

i'm sorry, i dont mean to be personally di-respectful to you or your parents. but i feel that is deeply cruel to inflict de-clawing.

i think people who have their cats de-clawed do not really love cats. they like the idea of having a nice fluffy pet which is not inconvenient to their lifestyle. they do not want a proper cat. 

if you are more concerned about occasional scratches to the furniture than the welfare of your cat then you simply are not a cat person. get a cute stuffed toy instead.

i am just so surprised that vets still carry out the act when it is illegal in most civilised nations. 

jenny
(preston, england)


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The only way to stop ypur cat from killing is to keep it indoors. Declawing a cat is a bad idea if you want it to survive outdoors (a bad idea no matter what). No claws will make your cat defenceless towards other animals.

I suggest you take walks with the cat (with harness on that is).

Cats that run loose outdoors don´t only kill other animals, they get killed themself. Keep that in mind.

Matilda (from Sweden where declawing is illegal and where we don´t have any more problems with our cats than people in countries where declawing still is allowed)


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

I agree with ya there elysian fields!


----------



## bubba (May 16, 2003)

I bought the best harness I could find - an almost jacket like thing, and one out of five cats will let me get anywhere near it with the thing. My cats are all former ferals tho. The one that did let me put it on her freaked when I hooked the leash up and tried to control her. My heart can't handle it, so I gave up with the harness.


----------



## pochanike (May 16, 2003)

i once had a cat when i was younger (like 7) who recently passed away (about a year and a half ago now, i'm 21 now)

i put a harness on her (when i was about 13)... it was on her properly and i hooked the leash up and took her outside (she was not de-clawed but i guess i thought they were just like dogs)

when we got outside she freaked that she couldnt go where she wanted and she felt kind of threatened by the outside i guess (it was her first time out with this thing on) and then tried slipping out of the harness but it caught around her throat and she started choking.

she choked and choked and i screamed and screamed...

my dad ran out, took the harness off her, asked me who had bought it (i told him my mom)

he then picked up the cat pretty upset and told me that my mother and i knew absolutely nothing about cats...

the cat was his from that day forward...

the cat came when he snapped, sat with him all the time, and was his companion...

moral of the story?

cats are not dogs, dont try to make them be dogs. harnesses for cats should not be made and are not a great thing for cats at all. if you want to take something for a walk and control it the entire time while keeping your eyes on it... get a dog.

i speak from experience... i never considered myself a cat person until my recent cat that is actually mine... 

he has stolen my heart and i learned very quickly that even though my cat and dog have picked up habits from each other they are completely different creatures, each have a beauty of their own that you shouldnt try to fit to what you want them to be... i learned this the hard way as my story above shows and as my current experiences with my cat are teaching me very quickly


----------



## chuan (Apr 30, 2003)

pochanike said:


> cats are not dogs, dont try to make them be dogs. harnesses for cats should not be made and are not a great thing for cats at all. if you want to take something for a walk and control it the entire time while keeping your eyes on it... get a dog.


I put a harness on my cat every time I take him to the park. This is a secure way in what he can go outside. He climbs trees, walks on the grass, sits with me on the bench.... what he is not able to do is to walk at my side, anyway I never really try enough because I don't think it goes with his personality... but definetely he enjoys the park.
He is one year old and he is acostumed to wear the harness since he was 6 months old.
In the way home we enjoy the trip while he is confortably sat on my shoulders.

Bye.


----------



## Serendipity (May 3, 2003)

Sorry to bust into a debate here.

We have our cat declawed, and I wish we hadn't. 

I don't believe people who declaw their animals are bad people. I feel that is a rude assumption. I believe there simply isn't much information about declawing. 

Most people trust the opinion of their vet, and I don't blame people for listening when a vet suggests declawing. 

While I no longer agree with the practice of declawing, I also worry that some people will not adopt cats that need homes because it is illegal or will become illegal. 

I am not sure what the satistics are of cats who have negative responses to declawing? Does anyone know?


----------

